# Jeep Flag



## scothalter (May 16, 2008)

I am selling for $20.00 shipped this JEEP FLAG. It measures 3 x 5 feet and comes with 2 brass grommets for easy installation on your flag pole or anywhere you want
Feel free to mail me at: [email protected]


----------

